# Corn fed Green heads and a couple odd birds (pics)



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Snows are VERY rare in my kneck of the woods. He came over the lake and I paralized him using my Pip squeek as a snow call. Came to an all honker water spread.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That 1st pic is one for the ages! :beer:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome pics! Looks like a few good mornings. :beer:


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

those are some sweet picsman, love the pics of all those mallards in the corn. Nice!!


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Awesome pics! Thanks for posting them! We're going to give it one more shot this weekend. Hope to have that kind of outing.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What ya got there in that one pic? A mess of green-wings? That was fun I bet.
Great pictures,
Good work,
Dan


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

dfisher said:


> What ya got there in that one pic?


Yup....Greenwings. It was fun but the wind was at about 20mph and it was pushing the shot all over the place. Kinda took the fun out of it cause we had to shoot so much to get what we got but it was an entertaining hunt no doubt.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I Love Seeing DEAD Snows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dead:


----------

